# PM Notification



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It seems to be taking in excess of a day to gat an email stating that I have a PM, could this email in 
future also included the title of the PM or a small appraisal of the message


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine seem to be comng through reasonably quickly at the moment.

Also they already have the person it's been sent from AND the title of the PM...

:wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i had a couple of PMs yesterday and work ok, is yours set to instant notification i think there are different levels??


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Is it possible to get a pop up when you receive a PM as I always have to wait ages for people who are online to notice they have a message!!

Could just be a pop up in the corner or something?

Sorry If I've hijacked! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I haven't had any PM notifications for ages, not even late, just none!

Forum used to do popus when you got a PM but has stopped now...

Just checked and I have both these options set to Yes in my profile.....but neither are working!!!


----------

